# Ordner schicken



## stev.glasow (19. Jan 2005)

Ich will den Ordner über einen Strom verschicken,  nun habe ich 2 Ideen:
1.:
den Ordner rekursiv abarbeiten und das ganze folgendermaßen abschicken:  
LängeDesRealtivenPfadesderDatei1 derRelativePfadDerDatei1 LängeDerDatenderDatei1 DatenderDatei1 LängeDesRealtivenPfadesderDatei2 derRelativePfadDerDatei2 LängeDerDatenderDatei2 DatenderDatei2 usw.

2: Ich arbeite mit GZIPOutputStream und GZIPInputStream, was mir eigentlich kann gut gefällt weil ich mich dann um nix zu kümmern brauche.

Meine Frage ist nun, gibt es so etwas wie diesen GZIPOutputStream ohne dass dabei gepackt wird, sprich sodass ich mich um nix zu kümmern brauche?


----------



## stev.glasow (19. Jan 2005)

huhu?  :?


----------



## thE_29 (19. Jan 2005)

Mh, das 2te ist ne andere Lib, die sun Lib glaueb ich kann GZIP nur handlen, aber net erstellen (glaub ich halt, weiß ich aber net sicher)

So würde ich zum 1en raten


----------



## stev.glasow (19. Jan 2005)

Doch doch die Standard-API kann zips lesen und erstellen:   java.util.zip.*


----------



## thE_29 (19. Jan 2005)

Zeig mir bitte wo man solche Zip Files erstellt!

Lesen weiß ich, aber erstellen, zeig mir das mal ...


----------



## niemand (19. Jan 2005)

> public class ZipOutputStream
> extends DeflaterOutputStream
> 
> This class implements an output stream filter for writing files in the ZIP file format. Includes support for both compressed and uncompressed entries.


?

cu


----------



## thE_29 (19. Jan 2005)

Oha, naja wie gesagt, ich habs noch nie gebraucht, aber gut das es sowas gibt 

Die Wortzusammensetzung ist aber irgendwie logisch, naja habs halt nie gebraucht


----------



## stev.glasow (19. Jan 2005)

niemand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > .... Includes support for both compressed *and uncompressed* entries.



oh, cool , danke  
*NochmalInDieDokuSchau*


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2005)

Ich finde die 2. Variante von stevg recht gut. Weil neben einer einfachen Lösung auch eine Kompression der zu übertragenden Daten erreicht wird. Daher kann ich stevg`s darauf folgenden Satz nicht nachvollziehen.
Warum willst Du ohne Kompression arbeiten? Man könnte damit doch möglicherweise an Performance gewinnen. ???:L


----------



## thE_29 (19. Jan 2005)

Hrhr, ich war also net der einzige der das net ganz genau gewusst hat 

Jojo, die Doku is was feines


----------



## stev.glasow (19. Jan 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Warum willst Du ohne Kompression arbeiten? Man könnte damit doch möglicherweise an Performance gewinnen. ???:L


Soweit ich weiß sind die Dateien recht klein und die Bandbreite sehr hoch. Und außerdem soll der Strom noch verschlüsselt werden, so dass ich mir gedacht habe wozu packen und dann noch mal verschlüsseln wenn ich so ne hohe Bandbreite habe, lieber n bisschen den Rechner schonen und nur veschlüsseln, kann auch sein das das egal ist, keine Ahnung was das für Rechner sind und wie stark die ausgelastet sind.
Aber eigentlich denke ich, dass das weder Rechner noch der Leitung juckt ob ich das nun gepackt rüberschicke oder nicht. Musste mich halt entscheiden.


----------



## thE_29 (20. Jan 2005)

Naja, gzip bzw zip selber sind halt schon gut, ich würds packen 

Dann kannst noch nen schönen ProgressMonitor oder Dialog einbauen und machst auch noch was fürs Auge


----------



## stev.glasow (20. Jan 2005)

Nö nö


----------

